# SA business laws



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all,

My wife is on Relative(Life partner)visa, as when she got it we were not married.

She will need to apply for the Relative(Spouse) visa when its time for her current one to expire.

She might have to add a business endorsement then, but not sure of the law regarding her plans.

She wants to have an Online business based in her home country- earn currency there and in the bank there, so she will be just physically operating with a laptop from SA.

In that case, does she even need a business endorsement- what are the laws governing web based business?


----------



## Inkomazi786 (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a difficult question. All I wanted to share is, relative permit (spousal/life partner) holders are strictly not allowed to work or do business.


----------

